

Free Web Fonts Plug-in for Photoshop CS5/CS6 - mkelley
http://www.webink.com/webfontplugin

======
digitalengineer
Good idea! Plugin is free but it looks like a Suitcase plugin, not a Photoshop
plugin. You need to dl and install Suitcase first. If you have Suitcase you
could also dl the fonts and activate them as you would any other font. Plus,
would it work with Fontexplorer?

